# 2002 jetta 1.8t, front rotors???



## jamoka03 (Jun 6, 2006)

as said i gotta 2002 Jetta 1.8t and i love this little car, it really rips
i just got it chipped and im have a great time, i put some new pads up front due to a shimmy stopping at high speeds. The shimmy is still there sometimes, you know hit the brake for a hard stop steering wheel jiggles back and forth a litle.. anyway if i got new rotors up front 
do i still gotta replace my newer pads?
also whats the best deal on stock size cross drilled rotors?
can you send some links? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks!!!


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 2002 jetta 1.8t, front rotors??? (jamoka03)*

yeah new pads will not fix the warped feeling, you can either get your rotors resurfaced/trued/cut/turned whatever you want to call it. this takes off a thin layer and makes them smooth/even again. when this is done you have to make sure the rotor is still thicker than min thickness spec, which is cast into the rotor...
or
you can buy new rotors.
no need to change the pads at all same newish pads are fine to use. Just do a search on 'bedding in' or check that out on the tech sheets at stoptech's website. this is what you want to do to any combo of pads/rotors that havent been used together before. basically the correct way of breaking, the brakes in.
The deal w/ cross drilled/slotted rotors or the combo of the two boils down to this.
they are good for two things. Inital brake bite in very wet conditions and intitial bite in muddy conditions, think rally.
aside from this stock rotors beat them in every catagory, from cost to performance.
maybe not looks if you want to count that.
get some new plain OEM style rotors anywhere, i have never had the 'cheap' ones be any 'worse' than brembo/ATE/ZIMMERMAN rotors ect.
check out http://www.ecstuning.com as well as http://www.germanautoparts.com http://www.parts4vws.com and finally http://www.autohausaz.com


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 2002 jetta 1.8t, front rotors??? (jamoka03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamoka03* »_
also whats the best deal on stock size cross drilled rotors?
can you send some links? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks!!!

The front ATE OEM rotors are $99.95 with free shipping.
The front Zimmermann Sport Drilled rotors are $129.95 with free shipping.
Smokin' deals on rear rotors, pads, stainless lines, etc. You'll be hard pressed to find better deals. In fact, we guarantee you won't.
Feel free to IM us if we can help or contact us below:
AIM: mjmautohaus
PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------



## jamoka03 (Jun 6, 2006)

how are the Zimmermann Sport Drilled rotors compared to other rotors low grade , medium or high grade?


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (jamoka03)*

If you just want to stick to stock rotors, I have a pair of fronts from when I upgraded to 337/20th/TT front brakes. They only have like 25k on them, 20k being highway miles. I'll have to look, but I'm almost postive they don't even have the ridge around them. 
This is of course, if you're looking to save some money.


----------

